# Kllinger or Stratos



## LaurentDH (Jul 11, 2015)

Hallo
Ik ben ( bin ) laurent D'Haeseleer van ( aus) belgie
I am Laurent D'haeseleer From Belgium

Welche solte ich kaufen./ welke heeft je voorkeu
witch wan would you buy 


killinger KM 1400 SE
Webshop Title - General

Stratos FU-230
Stratos FU-230 mit Unterteil - Drechselbänke - Online-Shop - drechseln - Drechselbedarf K. Schulte - Drechseln


----------



## chrisk (Jul 11, 2015)

Hi Laurent and Welcome on the IAP forum.
The lathes you're talking about, while both made in Taiwan, are sold by German shops. That means these lathes are quite unknown here.
Having read some comments the only thing I can personnally say is they both seem to be great machines sold at fair prices.
If you speak German, you can find a lot of information in German woodturners forums. A Google search with the keywords "Drechsler forums" should give you some interesting links.
If you understand French, some threads exist in the French forum "Les fous du bois" ( http://www.lesfousdubois.org/forum ). The Killinger lathe is older and some French colleagues have purchased it.
I also heard that Stefaan Maene is a Killinger reseller and has a demonstration lathe in his shop: http://www.capellemanmachines.be/
I hope this helps.
Christos.


----------

